# NX & RC deuced



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

With exclusive permission from Dave Metzner and RC2 product developement, I am proud to announce:

http://thomasmodels.com/nx2mockup.html

These are photos of the actual prototype for the upcoming 1/1000 scale snap-fit Star Trek NX-01 Enterprise.

The completed model will measure 225mm long and will come in 39 opaque and clear finish parts. I have included parts in the kit design which include the deflector dish from the NX-02 Columbia as seen in recent _Enterprise_ episodes.

I would like to thank Mr. Rob Bonchune for supplying many detailed references that were used in the creation of this and the 1/350 NX-01 kit! Thanks, Rob! :wave:


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

That's nifty! I'll certainly buy a couple.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

As good as that NX-01 snap kit looks,maybe also to consider a 1/1000 scale Refit Enterprise and Enterprise E kit,Thanks,Guy Schlicter


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful Job as always, Tom.
When are they gonna let you make another_ good-looking_ 1/1000 ship model?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool, Thom!  
I hope all that beautifully sharp surface detail makes it onto the final product.

:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I might actually buy one of those. :thumbsup: I would never name it _Enterprise _so I'm grateful for the extra decals.


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice! I'll buy several. Thanks for the heads up!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Very cool! Looks like the size would welcome some hull plating decals, maybe PNT will have a set?


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

This is great news! I see, no shuttlebay in this one either, heh heh. 

I wonder how much of the selling point was who's making the master (proven track record for sales, not fanboyness).


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I think that I can build my warp nacelle chaser small enough to go in this one.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thomas, you the man! I do want to get some of these. I do like the design of the NX-01.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

You know, that master is in scale with the AMT 22" kits. That would be a nice addition ...

But anyway, I'm really looking forward to the kit. I wasn't thrilled at the thought of battle damaging one of my three 1/350 NX kits, but I'm gonna beat up a couple of the 1/1000 kits (plus build the Columbia)!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, much as I hate this ugly little pancake, I'll probably get a case of them just to see if I can bash together a ship that actually looks good.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Beautiful Job as always, Tom.
> When are they gonna let you make another_ good-looking_ 1/1000 ship model?


You can always buy a vat of RTV and some resin that shrinks a percent or two... 

Then just keep remolding the upcoming 1/350th until your get it down to 1/1000th. 

The one I'm more anxious to see is a certain TOS 1/350th Enterprise...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewelness! Thanks for sharing the pics, Thomas! 

You DaMan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Sweet!! Great to see so many pictures of it! And I love the additional _Columbia_ parts! Chalk me up for about 3 or 4.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah, put me down for a few of these! Nice work Tom, beautiful!

Dan


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> You can always buy a vat of RTV and some resin that shrinks a percent or two...
> 
> Then just keep remolding the upcoming 1/350th until your get it down to 1/1000th.


Oh! As if there wouldn't be quite a bit of distortion resulting from that method!  





:jest:


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

John P said:


> I'll probably get a case of them just to see if I can bash together a ship that actually looks good.


Why start now?

<runs away with a cackling evil laugh>



Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

[Kirk Douglas]
I betch don't make it to the door - bullets are supersonic, ya know!
[/Kirk Douglas]


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

As we've come to expect from you... excellent work. Gonna have to buy a couple myself. Now what about a Columbia upgrade kit for the 1/350 NX-01?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks guys!

I did make a new dish and dual spike for the 1/350 kit when I got the reference for the NX-02 last summer. I made this the same time as when I started offering the NX-02 decals. They were originally going to be packaged together as an upgrade kit. I just haven't had time to mold and produce it. Up until a couple of weeks ago, no one new what it looked like! I'll see about getting it molded and have a few dozen to take to Louisville in May.


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well count me in for that NX-02 package when you get around to mass producing it on your website.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Hey, I'd buy one of these! Maybe even two or three. Thanks for the advance peek, Thomas. 


Sean
http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Once more, the Boffins prove their ingenuity by adding two parts and a couple of square inches more decals and giving us a perfect excuse to go out and buy two.

Nice work guys (and beautiful job cramming all that detail onto a ship that much smaller).


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Great to hear, thought the model world was going to start to suffer a loss in Sci-Fi, and here is a great announcment.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks Rattrap. I am the boffin responsible for adding that build option in this kit. Like all the Polar Trek kits I have worked on, the design and build options were my choosing, not a directorate handed down by some marketing genius.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Good work as always Thomas, but I'll pass. I've really grown to 
hate that show.

Edge


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Good work as always Thomas. But in all good conscience I cannot buy a model of something I don't like. Sorry.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hey Thomas, great job. And now that I've grown to like the show, I'll buy more than I was planning to buy. But I sure do hope that someone comes out with Aztec decals for the thing (yes, I'm a wimp).

Brad.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Now, maybe someone will offer a 1/1000 Intrepid and other ships from the series. The Andorian and Vulcan ships would be nice at that scale too.

oh, Thomas:

"Loookeeeen gooood!"


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

I for one can't wait to see the episodes "In a Mirror Darkly" Parts 1 and 2 so I can recreate the slightly higher-detailed USS Defiant and recreate it with the PL TOS Enterprise. Man, I sure hope the whole Enterprise line gets released in 1/1000 scale, that would make my future living room look awesome!!!

Dan


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be in for an NX-02 conversion kit for the 1/350 NX-01.

Now all we need is the whole _Enterprise_ family at 1/1000... (and a cheap, styrene 1/2500 NX-01...and the AMT B/C/E set re-released...aargh!) :freak:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes. The perfect displayable scale. I'll be sure to pick up one of these. And might just build it (well it IS possible).


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

spe130 said:


> I'll be in for an NX-02 conversion kit for the 1/350 NX-01.


Me too me too. Is the deflector the only non-marking difference between Columbia and Ent? If it is, I can go ahead and start and put the deflector on when it becomes available.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

I love it, really neat job! Goes A1 with the 1701! A definite 'buy' rating... Fox :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

For all of those planning not to buy, and for all that we really are a pinpoint in the audience that RC2 needs to reach -- on this one, at this price point, I'm going to vote with my pocketbook and buy one. It'll be a very nice kit for sure and reseonable in price. If worse comes to worse, I'll give it as a gift to a nephew and try to encourage one more modeler.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ Good point! At the price they'll be offered at, they're at least worth purchasing for kit bashing.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I might bite the bullet on this 1/1000 NX kit and buy a full case at once. Doll & Hobby usually gives a discount for bulk orders, right...?


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I took a pass on the big Akiraprise, but I'll definitely pick up the small one. 

Of course, I'll be snatching up two big Enterprise A's. 

Lord knows how many 1:350 TOS E's I'd buy...

Mark


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

MGagen said:


> Lord knows how many 1:350 TOS E's I'd buy...
> 
> Mark


Know something we don't?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Babaganoosh said:


> Know something we don't?


 You know that "I'd" is a contration of "I would," implying a what-if scenario, not "I will," implying a certainty, right?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

And "contration" is a contraction of "contraction" :lol:


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ALWAYS proofread thoroughly when you comment on someone's language skills! :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You no i kant spill.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

For your bootleggin' decal funmakers....










Dave wanted to do the decal as a *giant* hull plating sheet that would cover the entire model. Unfortunately cost prohibited that. On the bright side, I did start the layout for such a decal for the kit....


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Dave wanted to do the decal as a *giant* hull plating sheet that would cover the entire model. Unfortunately cost prohibited that. On the bright side, I did start the layout for such a decal for the kit....


So put me down for one of those when you produce them via PNT. Also put me down for one of the 1/350 deflector mods. Being UK based, I can't get to the US shows...   

Rob


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool, Thomas! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Great work and thanks for the peek Thomas.



alpha-8 said:


> Now, maybe someone will offer a 1/1000 Intrepid and other ships from the series. The Andorian and Vulcan ships would be nice at that scale too.
> 
> oh, Thomas:
> 
> "Loookeeeen gooood!"


I'd love to see the Andorian cruiser or any Klingon ship that has been on the show available in 1/1000.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hah! It seems I was finally right about something. It just makes sense.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I have not followed the show, I just don't have the time, or I forget and never turn it on. Do they show the Columbia NX-02 in the show? or is it just meantioned?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

It's been shown under construction several times, last week we finally got to see it in action, in a very cool formation-flying scene with _Enterprise_, as well as some other scenes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, very nice fornica... I mean, _formation _flying .


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, you're missing all the little hull markings! C'mon, they wouldn't be THAT tiny in 1/1000; a regular microscope would make us able to work with those. We wouldn't even have to spring for a high-powered one!


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> You can always buy a vat of RTV and some resin that shrinks a percent or two...
> 
> Then just keep remolding the upcoming 1/350th until your get it down to 1/1000th.
> 
> The one I'm more anxious to see is a certain TOS 1/350th Enterprise...



OR you could get some Hydrocast and the tos ship and work the other way till you get the 3ft minature!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

So, is it here yet...? :devil:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, when is the PL 1/1000 NX-01 shipping? Perhaps we should start one thread per day? We could take shifts.  

I'll go first...


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Didn't I see somewhere that Thomas said it would be by the end of the year? -ish?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Which year?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Rim-shot!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

2010 - the year we make contact... :hat:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When Enterprise gets renewed.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

There will be a special offer in the Enterprise Season 4 DVD boxed set to send in an enclosed certificate to mail in to be notified when the kit will be released the following year.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, I'll just wait till my hobby shop tells me they're in! :freak:


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

ThomasModels said:


> I would like to thank Mr. Rob Bonchune for supplying many detailed references that were used in the creation of this and the 1/350 NX-01 kit! Thanks, Rob! :wave:


No problem Thomas!!! Looks great. Wish the prototype was the actual scale the ship came in as a kit. (As opposed to a really huge one and a really small one...)


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> There will be a special offer in the Enterprise Season 4 DVD boxed set to send in an enclosed certificate to mail in to be notified when the kit will be released the following year.


Seriously? Hey, that's pretty cool!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, Thomas sure thinks ahead! :thumbsup: Now...when's that Enterprise Season 4 set gonna be released? :freak:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeah, Thomas sure thinks ahead! :thumbsup: Now...when's that Enterprise Season 4 set gonna be released? :freak:


All four seasons will be out by Christmas.


----------

